# Nova Comet II



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

*NOVA COMET II MIDI LATHE*
http://www.teknatool.com/products/lathes/CometII/Nova_CometII.htm

Due out in US, Oct for $499 You-tube video say optional grinder $49, no word on price of other options. 





 
Would like to know how folks feel about owning Swiss army knife of mini wood lathes. Without options Comet II looks pretty good.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for posting that.
I'm narrowing my search to a Midi.
3/4 VS sounds nice........
I like the attachment option.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I still own the original Nova Comet. Absolutely a great lathe. Now many mini's do you know of that have a gap bed, with filler blocks. this gives me 24" between centers and up to 14" swing if I need it. 
I looked at the new Nova 11 at the Woodcraft sales meeting and it looks like a really great lathe. If you have a really small place even the attachements would be useful.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Wildwood,
Here is a link to their US catalogue will all of the options. 
http://www.teknatool.com/products/catalogue/10182_Nova Catalog USA_2011_web.pdf
I don't know how useable some of the options are but I really like the flexible shaft if it will take 1/4". Sand and rotate at the same speed.

I know the Delta 46-460 states 1hp but it also states maximum, it would be nice to know if the Nova 3/4hp is maximum or continuous.
If continuous it may have more actual hp than the Delta.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

NCPaladin,

Did more checking around different MB’s and folk still recommend Delta mini over Comet II. Two big reasons for favoring Delta over Comet II mini is motor horsepower and track record of Delta mini. Lots of satisfied Delta mini customers. Until few Comet II lathes sold, used and reviews come about see nothing to change people’s opinions. 

Check turning archives Delta and Jet mini lathes always had bigger following than Nova Comet mini. 

Comet wins in optional accessories that expand lathe capabilities. You-tube video says lathe comes with Quick coupler system, checked standard equipment and Versa Turn coupler a $30 optional. Now that we know, cost of those extras accessories are they worth the money? While basic Comet II mini lathe and standard equipment, looks interesting. I would not have much use for any of those optional accessories except bed extension. Already have separate sanding & sharpening systems. 

JMHO, would not like to turn wood with any of those accessories attached to lathe that make separate noise. I key in on noise while turning as feedback, (lathe & tool noise) having noise from optional accessories distracting. 

Folks never seen a wood lathe that did not like, just have preferences that have to be met before buying.


----------

